# Greco Roman class



## Marvin (Aug 5, 2005)

(Mod, please move if this is in the wrong area)
Hi all, We are going to have a collegiate Greco wrestler come to class this Sunday, Aug 6th. He is going to give us some instruction on G/R takedowns and throws. All are welcome, free of charge! We will all probably be going out to dinner as well.

Marvin


----------



## arnisador (Aug 8, 2005)

How was this event?


----------



## Marvin (Aug 8, 2005)

It didn't happen, he had some family issues. He said this Friday though :ultracool


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 8, 2005)

Keep us posted with how it went and what you learned!  Thanks!

 - Ceicei


----------



## Marvin (Aug 8, 2005)

I would be glad to!


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 18, 2005)

Approach this with an open mind and you will come away with a HUGE understanding of what it means to fight in close.


----------

